# I woke up this morning, had them {insert problem} blues



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm at work and bored, so. . . . .

Here is a new music thread.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

Good show here. I've been listening to it for a while now.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

As is this one.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is Muddy, before he discovered electricity.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

. . . . and after.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

The wolf.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

Janis and Pigpen.


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2017)

thats the turriblest woman....that i ever seen....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 4, 2017)

white man, first world, stoned & can't find my keys blues....


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats the turriblest woman....that i ever seen....


I don't have a lot of Howling Wolf, but I do have this CD. Pretty killer line-up.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> white man, first world, stoned & can't find my keys blues....


The knots popping in the fire is a killer touch.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


>


I'm a big John Prine fan. Him and I have at least one thing in common. We have both spent time on the wrong end of a broom. lol

Here is another happy song.


----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been hearing this a lot lately. Not this cut, but the song.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)

Might be a little jazzy for a blues thread, but . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

I never get tired of this one. Best part to me is the Sky Dog T. Talk about being raised in the presence of gods. If he wasn't one of the ones at the big table at Olympus, he was sitting on their knee.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2017)

Voice is kind of thin for the blues, but fret work is solid.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 11, 2017)

As soon as I saw the title, I thought about the Jim(i) Hendrix/Morrison jam...an old tape with this weird, Picasso-esque wall mural of Hendrix, with a song called "Woke up this morning and found myself dead". It was creepy to contemplate those two singing about that.

However, I can't find a vid of it...
So instead, how about a different take from that stolen tape one could loosely call,
*I woke up this morning and found my dick in her ass so I got drunk and began shouting incoherently blues





*


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 16, 2017)

sometimes i get a little anger and folk in my blues.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> sometimes i get a little anger and folk in my blues.


I have a DVD of ACL shows that is my go-to when I'm doing work work at work. He does this song on there.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

From the man who made the deal with the devil himself, Willie Brown.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

And the man who wrote a song about it. Want to hear it?


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

Then these nice British lads brought it to the world.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

I guess this is kind of the anti-blues.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


Good one. I like the video too. Long time since I saw a turntable go round.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)

looking to buy a good turntable. Vinyl sounds better.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

My buddy just picked up one that plays the records, but it can also record a file of the songs. Not sure what kind of quality it has. I haven't heard it play. 

A few years back when I was recording Dead shows off SXM onto DVD's, I wanted to get one to copy the audio files without the video portion. But they were high back then. I bet the price has dropped on them.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm out of here. Later.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Good morning. I did not pack my leavin trunk. Still like hearing it.


----------



## tstick (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Young and Muddy


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 19, 2017)

i woke up this morning and had the rhythm and blues


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> i woke up this morning and had the rhythm and blues


Another good one.


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 19, 2017)

too larry said:


> Then these nice British lads brought it to the world.


that song was almost lost in my brain. good one. here, this was next to it..


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> that song was almost lost in my brain. good one. here, this was next to it..


That is a good cut. I like this one too.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)

This one is new to me. Always love a good cut of Bertha.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

Cain't get no grind.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

you know that don't seem right.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

More Brits


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

charface said:


>


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Hope this isn't a repeat.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)

Buddy Guy is Insane.


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Still got the blues is clearly the melody to lionel ritchies I love you

Or vice versa


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Lest we forget what the blues spawned (like most good shit)


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm watching the tail end of yesterday's f1 race, so I can't listen to any of those great cuts right now. But. . . . .


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Now all three kings have been posted


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2018)

My man come in 3rd. But not a bad points day for the team.


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Not distinctly blues and most of his shit drives me up a wall, but 
This is goody


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


Ahhh, which means I have to play this.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

Dave fiuzinski from the screaming headless torsos. 

Plays microtonal guitar and gets a bit out there but hes a betty bad man.


----------



## charface (Apr 9, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


Thats new to me but dude is awesome


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Down in the Delta. . . .


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## charface (Apr 20, 2018)

Buddy guy is playing a casino by my house june 24. 
Gotta go. He cant be around much longer


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

charface said:


> Buddy guy is playing a casino by my house june 24.
> Gotta go. He cant be around much longer


He was on the Festival Express train with the dead and Janis in 1970. No Spring chicken, that is for sure.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

The British are coming, the British are coming.


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Enough with the Brits already.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey now, stop talkin about my love life!


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

And now for the seeing eye portion of the program.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

Not really blues, but the name. . . . .


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


Good addition to the seeing eye wing of this collection.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

I love the slap style of playing by this fellow.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)

This morning when the alarm went off, this was just ending on the radio. Will give it a listen when I have a few minutes.

Blind, Black and Blue

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09w2s3p


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## tstick (May 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Jun 2, 2018)

How about a little Walter Trout? Love me some hard rockin' blues.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)

I got three posts out of this one.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


>


Thanks for the heads up. I had never heard of the Reverend.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 15, 2018)

That Reverend Amos is cool. This country is a depressing state right now.
Listening to these 3 dudes play together always lifts my mood:


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> That Reverend Amos is cool. This country is a depressing state right now.
> Listening to these 3 dudes play together always lifts my mood:


That was a good show. I think I recorded it to a DVD off of PBS. They always leave out a few songs from the broadcast, so folks will buy the DVD's they are selling, but I will take what I can get.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 16, 2018)

Jus found this thread-awesome tunes


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 16, 2018)

How do i upload a song from youtube? I suck at this puter stuff-check out- gov't mule " I'd rather go blind"- its an old etta james tune


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> How do i upload a song from youtube? I suck at this puter stuff-check out- gov't mule " I'd rather go blind"- its an old etta james tune


You left click on the web address and save it once it turns blue. Then click on the "film" icon above the comment box. When it opens, paste the you tube address in the box, then click embed. Then click post to post the comment.


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 16, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Thanks bro-love this stuff


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

I just saw on the news that Matt Guitar Murphy had died. He was one of the good ones.


----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

Girls. Comes with strings attached.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 16, 2018)

The opening is some chick singing a folk song while Jerry plays acoustic guitar. Lovelight starts at about 1:25. Classic Pigpen. Bobby sounds like a boy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 17, 2018)

Nasty English on the Cue Blues


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

My sister and 11 year old grand niece went to see Buddy Guy. 81 years old and rocking like a kid.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> My sister and 11 year old grand niece went to see Buddy Guy. 81 years old and rocking like a kid.


Me & the ole lady seen him last yr-he was jammin & cussin like a sailor


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Me & the ole lady seen him last yr-he was jammin & cussin like a sailor


Sister also saw BB King when he was 81. He sat in a chair and played a few riffs in each song. Mostly his band was doing the work. Buddy has that Bobby Weir gene.


----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)

Check out the hat band. Been a while since I have seen one of those.


----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)

Worth the listen just for the pictures.


----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)

_Help me Ive got the Blues again. Mr. Paul Kossoff, Paul Rodgers, 59' Les Paul....It's Alright._


----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


That is pretty funny. The wife watches Harry Connick Jr. He does a bit singing to folks in the elevator.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 3, 2018)

too larry said:


>


The actual guitar Billy recorded 'Jesus..' is for sale at Norm's


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> The actual guitar Billy recorded 'Jesus..' is for sale at Norm's


I'm sure it will take a pocket full of change to touch that.


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Killer tune bro


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2018)

Lots of brass. If you like that sort of thing.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

I had forgot about this album. Hooker and Heat.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 23, 2018)

I woke up this morning and had them im too damned old for beer and extreme hot wing blues.......crying on the john blues


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I woke up this morning and had them im too damned old for beer and extreme hot wing blues.......crying on the john blues


I get a lot of free food at my job. I've learned long ago to take a tiny bite of hot wings first. I've had to clean all the sauce off before I could safely eat them.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh i love hot wings. My system said no. Or not no exactly but fyck you feel the burn mofo is more accurate.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Oops. What I meant to say was. . . .


----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Stink Bug (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)

Always loved this one, I swear I don't know why.


----------



## organitron (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)

Really good cut of When my train pulls in.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2018)

Best blues movie?


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Happy birthday Hound Dog.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2019)

David' roommate had quite a pad, including a waterbed w/ Dave's girlfriend comfortably at home.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

Happy birthday Henry Saint Clair Fredericks, Jr. Seventy seven today.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Jun 9, 2019)

*Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Didn't It Rain*


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


>


Pretty damn cool.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> Pretty damn cool.


Yea-you can tell the kid really digs the blues-my pandora plays this jam alot


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea-you can tell the kid really digs the blues-my pandora plays this jam alot


He didn't do bad. Until he tried to sing.


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## vostok (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeah ...................I too like Larri'es Music ...lol


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

Not the cut I was looking for but still a good one. {heard a great recording of it on last night's Friends of the Blues. I guess I'll see if they have their playlist online yet}


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

This one is closer, but still not the cut I'm looking for.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

Saw this on the Newshour.


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Nice !

I happened to catch Mr Bromberg on his solo tour in '85 in Lynchburg, Va, a couple of weeks after this was recorded in PA. Cassettes of that show were passed around by a devoted group of fans, and I was lucky enough to snag one after the show.

Here's David with a Bromberged re-tooling of the tune.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)

awesome solo live


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)

Just a little wired .... G Stewart guitar solo short but sweet.

moondancerrecords
682 subscribers
Gary Stewart live . This one kicks ass, watch the cool steel guitar solo. One of many on the road videos owned by Sonny Tackett, who toured with Gary and collaborated on many of Garys songs.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a little wired .... G Stewart guitar solo short but sweet.
> 
> moondancerrecords
> 682 subscribers
> Gary Stewart live . This one kicks ass, watch the cool steel guitar solo. One of many on the road videos owned by Sonny Tackett, who toured with Gary and collaborated on many of Garys songs.


Like the old Johnny Cash joke. He could do a two hour show in 45 minutes.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

birthday boy


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2019)

with sweet Nicolette Larson.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Mitchician (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 11, 2020)

The blues has been done to death. Regardless, I woke up this morning with the everything I see is yellow blues.


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 11, 2020)

too larry said:


>


Incredible


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> As is this one.


The album they did is so Good


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

The birthday boy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

featuring legendary blues guitarist Eric Stewart


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I must really like this song. 2nd time posting it in the last week or so.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

One from the birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

Happy birthday Alan Lomax.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 2, 2020)

Good shit yall.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2020)

Birthday boy. Stan the Man.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

Contractual filler.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2020)

Written and sung by 'Lonesome Dave' Peverett, who would be 76.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

Birthday boy


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

Another birthday boy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2020)

for the cool cats....a 420 favorite


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

The birthday boy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2020)

Best audio quality on youtube


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

This came around on the mp3 player last night during my midnight ramble.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

Would recommend to friends five out of five times.


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2020)

More birthdays. (would be 110 today)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

RIP Peter Green.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)

injinji said:


>


David teaches his guitar to sing.


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

Birthday boy


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

John Lee, birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

Slim Birthday Boy


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

I really like this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)

Another that's great.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)

Very strong words.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Another that's great.


Billy Strings might play bluegrass, but he's a rock star.


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)

So gorgeous, some cool cat named a weed strain after her.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 14, 2020)

Statesboro.....first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

Birthday boy


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Good stuff!


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Birthday girl.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

Graham Bond (organ), John McLaughlin (guitar), Jack Bruce (bass) and Ginger Baker (drums).


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Dibs on the brunette......


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*LUCKY PETERSON*
Bluesman who began as a child prodigy on organ, later adding electric guitar to his arsenal
_Dec. 13, 1964 — May 17, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*PETER GREEN*
Blues rock singer and guitarist, founder of Fleetwood Mac
_Oct. 29, 1946 — July 25, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

Birthday girl.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dibs on the brunette......


Holy fire !

A golden thread has been discovered


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

Birthday boy on bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 23, 2021)

Especially laterly, who doesn't have the blues.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

New band.


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

Happy birthday Ronnie


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 4, 2021)

I woke up this morning after another one of those crazy dreams.


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

Pre rock. Pre pop. Nothing but the blues.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Had them newer, funkier Tennessee Blues.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Walking Blues, with Keb' Mo'. Playing for Change. Sol Homar, yikes she's good lookin'!


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2021)

Listen to Heavy Cloud No Rain (Live at Irving Plaza, 2011 Remix) by Sting on #SoundCloud








Heavy Cloud No Rain (Live at Irving Plaza, 2011 Remix)


Listen to Heavy Cloud No Rain (Live at Irving Plaza, 2011 Remix) by Sting #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2021)

SRV. Born 10-3-54. Died 8-27-90. RIP big guy.


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

Today is Buddy Miles' b-day.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

You Tube put these guys in my feed tonight. Not too bad.


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2021)

injinji said:


>


very Tin Pan Alley-ish


----------



## DCcan (Sep 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> You Tube put these guys in my feed tonight. Not too bad.


I needed this after a this week of work, now you know I got the blues...


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> very Tin Pan Alley-ish


That You Tuber has lots of good stuff. Jazz and blues I've never heard. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/DonsTunes/videos


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

Birthday boy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 23, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Hasn't Savoy been around about 108 yrs. ?


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hasn't Savoy been around about 108 yrs. ?


Since 1965, so about half that long. Only one of the original members was there for the whole ride.









Savoy Brown - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2021)

19yo when this was recorded. I saw him in a juke joint back in 2013 and he was on fire then too... Serious talent.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 8, 2021)

" Statesborough Blues " .


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 11, 2021)

Jimmy Smith got the Dot Com Blues. Me too. I lost my shirt in the dot com era.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Birthday boy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2022)

Listen to Ain't My Problem (feat. The Teskey Brothers) by Ash Grunwald on #SoundCloud








Ain't My Problem (feat. The Teskey Brothers)


Listen to Ain't My Problem (feat. The Teskey Brothers) by Ash Grunwald #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

My camp nights got switched up this week, so had to search for TV viewing last night at the riverhouse. Found this on The Circle TV network. The kid that joins them toward the end is pretty damn good.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)

Pigpen RIP


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Pigpen RIP


Wasn't Pigpen in NRPS ?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2022)

injinji said:


> Today is Buddy Miles' b-day.


Missed that one...f'ing Buddy Miles....." Them Changes "......a long time ago...


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Wasn't Pigpen in NRPS ?


Not really. Pigpen was more of a blues singer, and New Riders did mostly country songs. New Riders did start off as a Dead spinoff band, but it was Jerry, Phil and Mickey. The bands toured together in 1969-70. New Riders would play their set, then dead would do an acoustic set, then their eclectic set. By later in 1970 when New Riders released Power Glide they replaced Jerry with Buddy Cage. Jerry still did shows with them once in a while.






From wiki wiki:
In addition to Nelson, Dawson (on acoustic guitar), and Garcia (continuing to play pedal steel), the original line-up of the band that came to be known as the New Riders of the Purple Sage (a nod to the Foy Willing-led Western swing combo from the 1940s, Riders of the Purple Sage, which borrowed its name from the Zane Grey novel) consisted of Alembic Studio engineer Bob Matthews on electric bass and Mickey Hart of the Grateful Dead; bassist Phil Lesh also played sporadically with the ensemble in lieu of Matthews through the end of the year, as documented by the late 1969 demos later included on the _Before Time Began_ archival release. Lyricist Robert Hunter briefly rehearsed with the band on bass in early 1970 before the permanent hiring of Torbert in April of that year.[7] The most commercially successful configuration of the New Riders would come to encompass Dawson, Nelson, Torbert, Spencer Dryden, and Buddy Cage.









New Riders of the Purple Sage - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2022)

I woke up this morning. Ten Years After.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 4, 2022)

KJAZZ 88.1


Listen to KJAZZ 88.1 online




onlineradiobox.com





with Gary "the Wagman" Wagner


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> KJAZZ 88.1
> 
> 
> Listen to KJAZZ 88.1 online
> ...


I had never listened to jazz all that much until my local npr station switched from blues. Now they only do a couple three blues shows on the weekends. I still love the blues, but listen to jazz 75-80% of the time now. 





__





HD-1 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC 90.7-1 FM & HD stream is online 24 hours a day, and 7 days a week. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College.




www.wkgc.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2022)

testing one two, testing testing. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)

This came around on the mp3 while I was walking tonight. Not this cut, but I like this one better.


----------



## solakani (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)

Heard these guys last night on a local radio show. They roosting down in Wakulla when not on the road.


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

The best kind of blues. Somebody else's.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2023)

This first song has a working man's dead vibe.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 9:32 PM)

RIP Jeff Beck.


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 11:39 PM)

Need your love so bad


----------

